# The bar is open ... drinks are on me!



## crusoe

I can't believe I am writing this ....  

But this morning we were approved to be adoptive parents for one child aged 0-3.

After so many failed IVF cycles, a devastating m/c and so much heartache it feels so good to be posting some great news!!
The panel was really nerve wracking but the decision was unanimous and they were really positive about us. We were also asked if we were ready for a quick match so you never know our child may be joining us quicker than we think!!!   

Thank-you all for your wonderful friendship and support - Crusoe's celebratory bar is officially open and drinks are on me. What's your tipple? 
Love crusoe 
xxx


----------



## Lully77

Massive Congrats to you!  You must be over the moon!

Make mine an Appletiser (recently reunited after about 20 years   )

I wish you all the best 

Lully x


----------



## olgakorbut

I dont know you but get notifications of messages from different boards I am on, but its brilliant to hear some wonderful news!!!!!

Thrilled for you and hope you will be very very happy with your new addition.  Its something I have considered but we probably cant due to some personal circumstances.  However doing one last FET over the next week and if it doesnt work, donor eggs abroad.

Let me know when you get your little one with you, brilliant, its put a smile on my face!!!

No drink for me, but normally I would have a glass of white wine or magners!

Good luck
lots of love
Kathy xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Oh Crusoe you have really made my day    

You and dh will be wonderful parents - you so so deserve this

Huge congratulations

Make mine a champange cocktail please (good job it is only a virtual one )

Helen
x


----------



## cherish

Crusoe!!!

    

I am so pleased for you.  Don't know if you will remember but we did swop messages when you used to post on the IM thread...?

I am so pleased for you and DH - atta girl!!

I love champers too - do you have any Laurent Perrier Rose in your bar - maybe we should both have a glass!! 

Love and hugs to a very special mummy to be!
Cherish
x x x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Fantastic news honey!


Sent you an IM but wanted to get that drink - large G&T please - and send you a massive hug am absolutely thrilled for you both

Pen
xx


----------



## Newday

Crusoe

thats FANTASTIC News 

Cheers

dawn


----------



## Old Mum

Crusoe,  fantastic news and delighted to hear it.

Cold chilled white vino for me please .

OM


----------



## Sasha B

Crusoe!!! So happy for you & Dh! Well done. Now you can begin to look forward to the future and to the little life that will soon be in it.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## mini-me

Crusoe, 
That's fantastic news!  You so deserve this and any child will be so lucky to have you as a mother.  Congratulations! 

I'll have a virtual champers, thank you!

So happy for you.
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## barbaramary

Crusoe - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  - I also remember you from the IM board and have been following your story every now and then when I see a posting from you. I am so pleased for you and hope you have a short wait.  Don't know where you are based but I do know Cumbria has a shortage of adoptive parents - so could always ask your social worker to give them a ring!!!


----------



## cat68

I am so pleased for you Crusoe, you will make great parents for your little un'. That's great news that you may not have to wait long either.            

Love
Cat xx


----------



## HEM

Great News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Helen x


----------



## ElleJay

Dear Crusoe - congratulations!! How brilliant to read your good news - I am chuffed to bits for you and your DH, and it sounds like there is a littlie ready to join your family really soon!

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Crusoe,

That is absolutely fantastic news!! I can't wait till you get matched, it sounds like it might be quite quick. 

How lovely that somewhere, there is a little child whose life you are going to make wonderful....he / she is going to be so loved. 

I'll have a lovely vodka and full fat coke. My favourite drink! 

Looking forward to hearing more soon. 

Izzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Crusoe I feel all teary!  In a good way.  Well done you two.  Wonderful news.    

A glass of red wine - a large one please - I need to catch up with you guys who have been drinking all day!!  

Crusoe you can go shopping!!    

So happy for you    

Lots of love  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## sanya

Hi Crusoe,
I remember you from the IM thread, just wanted to say a massive congratulations to you and DH
I know it has been a difficult journey to get to this very happy day.
lots of love and best wishes to you both
I am so happy I saw your post
Sanya xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Crusoe!

Huge Congratulations to you and DH!!! 

   

When I saw the thread I knew what it would say but when I read your post I got the goosebumps and watery eyes!

And how exciting that there may be a little one joining you very soon!

Well done, you sooooooo deserve this.

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe and DH - what fabulous news, I am so, so pleased for you! Well done, you so deserve to be a mummy and daddy and you will make such wonderful parents! Woo-hoo!!!

I will have a large glass of Champagne please!  

Jules xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Crusoe.....I am so delighted for you both.  You've been through so much and your little one is going to be over the moon to have you as his/her mummy and daddy.  I'm all teary with happiness for you.  You're going to make a fantastic mum, and, having met your hubby, he's going to be a fantastic daddy too.  I can't say much more - but you should see my smile!  xxxxxx


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Crusoe

That's great news _ I'm so pleased to hear your news.

Loisxxx


----------



## yonny

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Crusoe - fab news!!!!!
So very pleased for you honey! 
Yonny x


----------



## AlmaMay

Crusoe - FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!  I'm a bit teary eyed like Jaydi and Bunny.


----------



## RSMUM

I'm more than a bit teary - really     but in a      way!!!! FAN-BLOODY-TASTIC nes!!!! Wooppeee!!!!!!!!!

make mine a big glass of champes ( or two ) please!!!!

what a long , hard road all this is Crusoe, but you are almost there, almost at the end of it....so, so happy for you tonight!      

Deb X


----------



## Plip

Crusoe that is such fantastic news, you must both be over the moon with happiness.
The waiting game is almost over, weeee heeeee

A virtual Jack Daniels and ginger ale for me please and a large champers for you two.

Lovely news.

Plip
X X X X


----------



## Marina

Crusoe

What wonderful news, couldnt of happened to a much deserving person, I always said you would be a mummy one day   

Congratulations 

Love

Marina


----------



## three_stars

CRUSOE!!!!!  Ditto what Mrs Bunny posted.... knew what would be celebrating but still feel teary eyed!!!  Such a long difficult journey and the most worthwhile hoops you will ever jump through to get your dream come true!  
Add me to the champagne line and make it the best bubbly they make!!
                                     


Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Tea63

Got a bit teary too    
Normally don't say no to a free drink, but think I will this time - save the money and buy an icecream for your new son or daughter when you go for your first walk with him/her  
Soooo happy for you    
Love from Tea


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh Crusoe- I'm so over the moon for you- talk about deserving it! Big celebratory mahooisve hugs from me to the best adoptive parents to be!!! Really would like to catch up with you soon, although sounds like you'll have your hands full!!!

A big vat of champers for me please hun, I'm off to work now but sod it. LOL.

So happy for you both.
xx


----------



## crusoe

Thank-you so much everyone.
I can't believe it is me you are all congratulating after years of only being able to post bad news... Your support has been and will continue to be so much appreciated (even though I haven't been an abroadie for ages now) and it has been especially lovely to hear from some of you who I thought had long since forgotten me.

Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you.

No news on a match yet (she says impatiently....  ) but I'll keep you posted.

Crusoe








xxxx


----------



## Fidget

Crusoe my lovely.........

it was just a matter of when not if  

So so pleased for you sweetie..... I wont have a drink as over indulged at the weekend but will 'clink' a glass of squash against yours  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VEC

Crusoe

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY that is such FANTASTIC news, I am so pleased, you deserved the panel approval, after all you have and your DH have been through in your bid to become parents.  I hope that you get a match very very soon and bring home a beautiful new son or daughter.  Oh My GOD, and about time.

Love

VEC XXXXXX


----------



## pobby

Hey crusoe
CONGRATULATIONS !!!!      super news sweetie! I hope it is no time at all before you have your little one..........
I'l have a glass of pimms if you dont mind!  
Love Pobby xx


----------



## Misty C

I'm a bit late catching up on your fantastic news, [fly].......CONGRATULATIONS.......CONGRATULATIONS..........  [/fly] sending you both massive bear hugs.

I'll fancy a virtual earl grey please.

Love
Misty C
x


----------



## jess p

Wow! What fab news!!!!

Sooo pleased for you!  One of the girls I correspond with on the iui Friends thread has had the 2 most beautiful children via adoption - a gorgeous DD under 3 and her baby brother - they are sooo scrummy!  

I am adopted too and it's fab!!  Good luck, how exciting to know that there's a little person out there just waiting for you!!

Well done!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## safarigirl

slinking into the bar .... anyone still serving - only champagne will do for me for such fabulous news! bubbly, cold and a big glass please ..... lucky little baby somewhere sooon going to meet their mummy and daddy .....


----------



## bluebell

.....and here I am ... better late than never !!

YIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !

You have made my summer let alone my day.  Some little one is going to be the luckiest ever.  If they could chose, they would be queuing up.  I am so happy for youy and DH.  Let us know what you have been buying !  

I have known you now for 4 years or so !  So happy for such a happy out come at last !!

Mine's a whole bottle of the bubbliest of bubbly stuff !!  I'll bring my own and lots more for everyone to share !

  

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## larkles

Crusoe

Just seen your wonderful news-am so happy for you & dh

I'll have a large glass of Bluebells champagne   

Larkles
x


----------



## Spaykay

Just stumbled on this thread Crusoe - mmmm I'll have a dry martini and lemonade please! Are you still on top of the world...we have 1st pysch meeting tomorrow and I so soon hope to be bying you the drink!

Kay xxx


----------



## wishes

Crusoe my dear,
How did I miss your news!!!     Congratulations... all good things come to those who wait. Sending hugs for you and your anticipated new family.
You are a breath of fresh air and have made my day (and everyone elses too!)
I wondered so often what you were up to and am thrilled to hear your progress. Please keep us posted on the next steps... they can only be good  
Lots of love and best for now, 
wishes


----------



## crusoe

I can't believe this thread is still running...

Thank-you all so much for your good wishes - they really do mean so much to me.

I will of course keep you posted ... 

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## nats210

Sorry don't pop in that often but I had to add my congratulations.
Absolutely thrilled for you and hope your little one is with you both very soon.
enjoy every minute you deserve it so much

nats
x


----------



## Janny

Crusoe! I am so out of touch.... brilliant to read your good news   I am so happy for you and DH. 

Love Jan XXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Any news from you Crusoe?  I think about you guys a lot.  Sending you tons of positive vibes and hope your little one is home soon. xx


----------

